# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Font >  Cho thuê kiot The Vesta hà đông 36m2 giá 7tr/tháng

## tuanhaiphat12

Cho thuê kiot The Vesta hà đông 36m2 giá 7tr/tháng

Cần cho thuê căn kiot tại tòa V6 dự án The Vesta Phú Lãm hà Đông

Diện tích 36m2, mặt tiền 4m, chiều cao 6,5m có thể làm gác xép để ở

+ Công năng: Làm cửa hàng, văn phòng nội thất, salon tóc, tiệm nail, cửa hàng thực phẩm sạch, đồ ăn nhanh, đồ ăn sáng...

Dự án gồm 8 tòa chung cư, mật độ dân số 15.000 người

Giá thuê 7tr/tháng

Kí hợp đồng 5 năm, đặt cọc 1 tháng, thanh toán 6 tháng/lần

LH: Mss Linh: 097.262.14.16

----------

